# TNT Fillet of Salmon Recipes Please



## SizzlininIN (Feb 18, 2005)

Anyone care to share?  I haven't prepared these before but would like to try sometime soon.


----------



## Raine (Feb 18, 2005)

This is one of our favorites.


Don't heat your kitchen up by turning on the oven!  but these delicious salmon fillets also cook up in a snap on the George Foreman grill. 

1/4  cup pineapple juice  
2  tablespoons lemon juice  
4 (6  ounces) salmon fillets  
2  tablespoons brown sugar  
4  teaspoons chili powder  
2  teaspoons grated fresh lemon rind  
3/4  teaspoon cumin  
1/2  teaspoon salt  
1/4  teaspoon cinnamon  

4 servings 
Combine pineapple juice, lemon juice, and salmon fillets in a large ziploc bag; seal bag and marinate in refrigerator for 1 hour, turning occasionally. 
Preheat oven to 400 degrees. 
Remove fish from bag and discard marinade. 
Combine brown sugar, chili powder, lemon rind, cumin, salt, and cinnamon; coat salmon fillets evenly with spice mixture; arrange fillets in a lightly oiled baking dish. 
Bake at 400 degrees for 12 minutes or until fish flakes easily when tested with a fork.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 18, 2005)

These (5 of them!) are all TNT:

*Honey Ginger Grilled Salmon*

Can also substitute 4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts for the salmon.

1 tsp ground ginger
1 tsp garlic powder
1/3 c soy sauce
1/3 c orange juice
¼ c honey
1 green onion, chopped
1 ½ lb salmon fillets

In a large self-closing plastic bag, combine first 6 ingredients; mix well.  Place salmon in bag and seal tightly.  Turn bag gently to distribute marinade.

Refrigerate 15 minutes or up to 30 minutes for stronger flavor.  Turn bag occasionally.

Lightly grease grill rack.  Preheat grill to medium heat.  Remove salmon from marinade.  Reserve marinade.  Grill 12-15 minutes per inch of thickness or until fish flakes easily with a fork.  Brush with reserved marinade up until the last 5 minutes of cooking time.  Discard leftover marinade.

*Main Event Salmon*

1 ¼ lb fresh or frozen skinless, center-cut salmon fillet, cut into 4 pieces
Salt and black pepper
1 Tbsp olive oil
¼ c honey
2 Tbsp unsalted butter
1 Tbsp soy sauce
6 c baby spinach
4 roma or plum tomatoes, finely chopped
Snipped fresh chives (optional)

Thaw the fish, if frozen.  Season fish lightly with salt and pepper.  In a large nonstick skillet, cook salmon in hot oil over medium heat for 3-4 minutes until well browned.  Turn the fish and cook 3-4 minutes more or until the fish just flakes when tested with a fork.  Remove the fish from the skillet.

For sauce:  To the same skillet, add honey, butter and soy sauce.  Cook over medium heat until butter is melted and sauce is heated through, whisking often.  Return the fillets to the skillet.  Spoon sauce over fillets and keep warm.

In a large saucepan, toss together the spinach and tomatoes.  Season with salt and pepper.  Cook, stirring often, over medium heat for 2-3 minutes or until the spinach just begins to wilt.

To serve, use a slotted spoon to evenly divide spinach mixture over 4 warm dinner plates.  Place the fish on the bed of spinach.  Drizzle with sauce.  If you like, sprinkle with chives.


*Pan Seared Salmon with Citrus Vinegar Glaze and Green Beans*

4 (6 oz) portions of salmon fillet
EVOO, for brushing fish
Salt and pepper
½ c dry white wine
½ c balsamic vinegar
2 Tbsp orange juice, a splash
2 Tbsp lemon juice
2 Tbsp brown sugar
1 lb green beans, trimmed
Orange slices or lemon rind

Preheat a cast iron pan or heavy bottomed skillet over medium high heat.  Brush the salmon fillets with oil.  Season with salt and pepper.  Cook salmon until just cooked through, about 3 minutes on each side.

While salmon cooks, bring wine, vinegar, citrus juices, and brown sugar to a boil over high heat.  Reduce glaze 3-4 minutes, until thickened. Remove from heat.  Stir in ½ tsp coarse black pepper.

In a second skillet, bring ½” water to a boil with green beans and pieces or orange/lemon rind.  Cover the green beans and cook 3-4 minutes.  Drain the beans and toss with a drizzle of oil (optional) and season with salt and pepper.

Drizzle glaze over salmon fillets and serve with citrus green beans.


*Salmon Tango*

This is my favorite!

¼ c melted butter
¼ c brown sugar
1 Tbsp soy sauce
2 Tbsp lemon juice
2 Tbsp white wine
1 ¼ lb salmon fillets

In a medium glass bowl, mix together butter, brown sugar, soy sauce, lemon juice, and white wine.

Place salmon fillets in a large resealable plastic bag and cover with marinade.  Marinate in the refrigerator at least 1 hour, turning once.  

Preheat an outdoor grill for high heat and lightly oil grate.

Grill salmon fillets 6-8 minutes, turning once or until easily flaked with a fork.  Baste with marinade while grilling.

*Teriyaki Salmon Strips*

1 ½ c teriyaki sauce, divided
1 c water
10 oz salmon, cut into 1 oz strips
10 skewers
2 Tbsp canola oil
2 Tbsp sesame seeds
2 Tbsp green onions, chopped

In a non-reactive shallow pan, mix together 1 c teriyaki sauce and 1 c water for a marinade.  Place the salmon on the pre-soaked skewers and marinate for 10 minutes.  Heat oil in a grill pan or non-stick skillet over medium-high heat.  Grill the skewers for 3 minutes on each side for medium, or 5 minutes on each side for well-done.

Arrange the skewered salmon in a star-like pattern.  Generously drizzle ½ c teriyaki sauce over the skewers.  Garnish with sesame seeds and green onions.


----------



## Entertain4Fun (Feb 18, 2005)

I tried this one a couple weeks ago.  I thought it was really good!

Sauce:
Mix together the following ingredients:
1/2 cup Thai sweet chili sauce
1 1/2 TBS freshly grated young ginger root
3 TBS soy sauce

Prepare the Salmon:
1. Brush sauce over salmon and refridgerate up to 1 day
2. Remove from fridge one hour before cooking
3. Place the tray in the upper one-third of the oven  broil for 8 - 10 minutes, depending on the thickness.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow..........they all sound delicious.  Thanks!


----------



## marmalady (Feb 19, 2005)

Here's one more - a little different, as you make 'cutlet's out of the fillet - 

SALMON CUTLETS WITH CAPER SAUCE

Serves 4

1 salmon fillet		 
½ cup sweet vermouth	
1 stick butter
¼  cup capers		
1 cup chicken stock		
 juice of 2 lemons
salt/pepper
seasoned flour or Wondra

Cut fillet in ¼ inch slices on the diagonal (like cutting smoked salmon), without skin.  Dredge cutlets in seasoned flour, and saute in a little butter/oil in hot skillet, til browned on each side.  Remove from heat and keep warm.  Deglaze pan with a little chicken stock, scraping up browned bits; add vermouth and rest of chicken stock and reduce by 1/3.  Add lemon juice and stir; swirl in butter and capers; pour over cutlets.


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 19, 2005)

soy poached salmon

2 15 oz. bottles low sodium soy sauce
3/4 cup dark brown sugar
2 T. fresh ginger, minced
small handful whole star anise (I use a pinch of the dried spice)
2 lbs. salmon fillet-thick end (cut into 4 pieces when ready to cook)
chive stems or sliced scallions stems for garnish

In a 12-inch saute pan with lid combine soy, brown sugar, ginger and anise.  Bring to boil and reduce heat to low simmer.

When at a gentle simmer, add the salmon skin side down (liquid should almost cover the fillets)  Slosh liquid over the fillets and cover the pan.  Poach for 6-8 minutes. Fillets should be medium reare in center.  Remove fillets and keep warm.

Bring liquid to boil and reduce to half (should be light and syrupy).  spoon some sauce on plate and put a fellet on top.  Drizzle a little sauce on fillets, garnish with chives or scallions.

**This is the first thing my family asks me to cook when I come home to visit them.  They love it.  I also put some sauce in a server instead of pouring on top so the person who is eating can decide how much sauce they want.


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 19, 2005)

Oven poached salmon with relish

1 T. cold butter
4 portions, 6-8 oz. each, salmon fillets
salt and pepper
Several sprigs plus 3 T. chopped favorite herb (dill, thyme, ect.)
2 cups chicken broth 
2 t. sugar
1 t. salt
1/4 cup white vinegar
1 small vidalia onion, chopped very fine
2 small mini cucumbers , chopped very fine
2 roma tomatoes chopped very fine

Preheat oven to 400

Rub the bottom of a shallow baking dish with cold butter.  Arrange salmon in dish.  Season the fish with salt and pepper.  Add broth and a few sprigs of herbs to dish.  Roast fish for 12-15 minutes.

Combine sugar, salt, and vinegar in bottom of medium bowl.  Add onions, cucumber, and tomatoes.  If desired sprinkle in some herbs and toss together.

Remove fish and spoon pan juices over fish.  Transfer to plate and top with relish.


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 19, 2005)

Salmon baked in foil

I have cooked this several times.  It is from Everyday Italian and it is the easiest recipe. On the food website it received top rankings.

4 (5oz.) salmon fillets
2 t. olive oil plus 2 T.
salt and pepper
3 tomatoes, chopped
2 chopped shallots
2 T. fresh lemon juice
1 t. dried oregano
1 t. dried thyme

Preheat oven to 400

Sprinkle salmon with 2 t. olive oil, salt and pepper.  Stir the tomatoes, shallots, 2 T. oil, lemon juice, oregano, thyme, salt and pepper in a medium bowl to blend.

Place a salmon fillet, oiled side down, atop a sheet of foil.  Wrap the ends of the foil to form a spiral shape.  Spoon the tomato mixture over the salmon.  Fold the sides of the foil over the fish and tomato mixture, covering completely; seal the packets closed.  Place the foil packet on a heavy large baking sheet.  Repeat until all of the salmon have been individually wrapped in foil and place on the baking sheet.  Bake until the salmon is just cooked through, about 25 minutes.  Using a large metal spatula, transfer the foil packets to plates and serve.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 19, 2005)

This is excellent on salmon and probably my favorite way to use this recipe.

Soy, Mustard, Brown Sugar Glaze

5 TBS Dijon mustard (you can also use a  French grain mustard)
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup soy sauce

Also GREAT with scallops or pork medallions.  The denser the product the longer this glaze needs to marinate before cooking.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 20, 2005)

I can't believe all the amazing recipes you all have for Salmon........I can't wait to start trying them.  The only way I've ever ate salmon was Salmon Patties so this is going to be a whole new experience.

Question.........if I find Salmon on sale does it freeze well?  If so, how long before it has to be used?  Also, how do you thaw it out?

Thanks all!


----------



## marmalady (Feb 20, 2005)

I freeze salmon all the time.  Buy a whole fillet, and cut it yourself into 'steaks'.  Get a good quality 'cling wrap', and some gallon freezer bags.  Wrap each 'steak' individually in the cling wrap, then pack them in the freezer bags.  When you close the 'zip', stick a straw in the opening and close it as tightly as you can up to the straw.  Then inhale through the straw to get as much air out of the bag as possible, and close the rest of the way.  (This is the way we poor folks who don't have the vacuum food sealers do it!  ).  To thaw, I just either put them in the fridge on a plate overnight, still wrapped in cling, or even on the counter - gasp - for a few hours predinner.


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 20, 2005)

Another way to "press" all or most of the air from a ziplock baggie, is to fill you sink with several inches of water.  Almost completely seal the bag, and submerge the bag EXCEPT for the zipper.  Water pressure will squeeze the air out without damaging the food product.  Finish zipping the bag shut while it's submerged, remove from the water, and freeze.  You may want a little help in submerging the product if it's light and wants to float.

I know Bang has his speciality, "Fried Critter".  My speciality is to Blacken everything.  Blackened Salmon is very tasty.  The strong taste of the salmon holds up well to the heavy seasoning and spiciness of being blackened.

Here's a recipe I just came across today in my "chipotle" tangeant I've been on lately.  I haven't tried it yet, but it sounds great.

Salmon with Chipotle Sesame Vinaigrette and Fried Basmati Rice
Yields:  4 servings

For The Vinaigrette:
1 Chipotle 
1 c toasted sesame seeds
1/3 c Thai fish sauce (Nam Pla)
2/3 c rice vinegar
1 T chopped garlic
1 T grated ginger
1 T chopped lemon grass
1 bunch cilantro, chopped
1 T chopped fresh basil
1 T chopped fresh mint
Juice of 2 limes
For The Fried Rice:
2 T sesame oil
4 c cooked Basmati rice
1 t chopped garlic
1 t grated ginger
1/3 c soy sauce
2 T brown sugar
1 egg, lightly beaten
4 oysters, shucked
4 shrimp, peeled, deveined
4 scallops
4 crawfish
2 t Thai fish sauce (Nam Pla)
2 T rice vinegar (aji mirin)
½ c sliced green onions
For The Salmon:
4 salmon fillets
Salt, to taste
2 T sesame oil

For The Vinaigrette:  Combine the pepper, sesame seeds, fish sauce, vinegar, garlic, ginger, lemon grass, cilantro, basil, mint and lime juice in a blender container.  Process until thoroughly mixed.
For The Fried Rice:  Heat the oil in a large skillet until it begins to smoke. Add the rice and sauté for 1 minute. Add the garlic, ginger, soy sauce and brown sugar. Sauté until the rice is dark brown, stirring frequently.
Cook the egg in a small nonstick skillet until set, forming a thin omelet.  Slice into thin strips and add to the rice mixture. Add the oysters, shrimp, scallops, crawfish, fish sauce, vinegar and green onions. Cook for 4 minutes or until the seafood is cooked through.
For The Salmon:  Season the salmon with salt. Heat the sesame oil in a nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add the salmon. Cook for 4 minutes. Turn and cook for 2 minutes longer.
To Assemble:  Spoon a mound of the rice in the center of each serving plate and top with the salmon.  Drizzle the vinaigrette around the plate. Serve immediately.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone!   Marm..........I've done the same thing and received some strange looks from family members.  AllenMI I'll have to give your way a try also.


----------

